# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AXISS - NOVA AUTOSJEDALICA KOJA SE OKREĆE!

## kloolk

http://www.turbolimac.com/Pages/hr-H...D/Default.aspx

Je li netko već isprobao?   :Smile:

----------


## kloolk

sorry na velikim slovima c/p   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tweety

ne znam ali evo i bogatijeg linka.
mani izgleda praktično.
ipak, mi smo roemer fun-ovi

----------


## tweety

zaboravila link:
http://www.bebeconfort.com/UK/voiture_axiss.htm

----------


## faith

E to sam trazila za moje decke, a sad kad je ima oni su preveliki za tu sjedalicu.

----------


## Lutonjica

*nadam se da je svima jasno da okretanje služi SAMO za lakše stavljanje u AS, a nije namijenjena za vožnju u tom okrenutom položaju!*

----------


## tweety

> *nadam se da je svima jasno da okretanje služi SAMO za lakše stavljanje u AS, a nije namijenjena za vožnju u tom okrenutom položaju!*


zašto misliš da bi nekom palo na pamet da je to položaj za vožnju?

----------


## Janoccka

A zašto ti misliš da ne bi?

----------


## tweety

> A zašto ti misliš da ne bi?


stvarno sam to mislila. ne znam valjda sam naivna.

----------


## Deaedi

Da, mislim da ce nazalost biti slucajeva kada ce roditelji tijekom voznje tako okrenuti sjedalicu: da nahrane...da gledaju dijete..itd...Ali zar bi radi nesavjesnih roditelja trebalo prestati s izumima koji onima savjesnima olaksavaju zivot :? . Ili da se prestanu proizvoditi auti s zracnim jastucima na prednjem sjedalu, jer da ne bi roditelji zaboravili iskljuciti zracni jastuk prije montaze sjedalice (ps. znam da se u RH dijete ne smije voziti na prednjem sjedalu, ali u vecini europskih zemalja smije). Nazalost, puno puta se dijete vozi bez sjedalice, ili u sjedalici, ali ne zavezano...I sta sad mozes kod ove sjedalice...Educirati prodavace da napomenu to kupcima i dobro to istaknuti u uputstvima...

----------


## tweety

> Da, mislim da ce nazalost biti slucajeva kada ce roditelji tijekom voznje tako okrenuti sjedalicu: da nahrane...da gledaju dijete..itd...


aaaaa, nije mi ovo palo na pamet, jer se s franom nitko iza ne vozi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *nadam se da je svima jasno da okretanje služi SAMO za lakše stavljanje u AS, a nije namijenjena za vožnju u tom okrenutom položaju!*
> 
> 
> zašto misliš da bi nekom palo na pamet da je to položaj za vožnju?


ja stvarno mislim da će mnogi to htjeti koristiti u vožnji i da će misliti da je to ok :/ 
a sumnjam da će prodavači u TL naglašavati ljudima da to nije položaj za vožnju. kakve savjete inače daju, još će i naglašavati: ova AS vam je najnovije otkriće, možete okrenuti dijete u vožnji, pa ga nahraniti, igrati se, može gledati kroz prozor...

----------


## Lu

> ja stvarno mislim da će mnogi to htjeti koristiti u vožnji i da će misliti da je to ok :/ 
> a sumnjam da će prodavači u TL naglašavati ljudima da to nije položaj za vožnju. kakve savjete inače daju, još će i naglašavati: ova AS vam je najnovije otkriće, možete okrenuti dijete u vožnji, pa ga nahraniti, igrati se, može gledati kroz prozor...


ja ovo potpisujem. uopce se ne radi o savjesnim i nesavjesnim, nego ljudi nemaju pojma. ja sam to jucer nasla na turbo limacu i prvo sta sam pomislila je  "jel to znaci da se smije voziti okrenuto?"  onda sam razmislila pa sam skuzila zasto se sve ne smije. ali ljudi nece misliti tako nego u tome naprosto nece vidjeti opasnost a kako rece Lut ovi TL se nece pretrgat od upozoravanja.

----------


## snoopygirl

Pa evo meni je palo napamet da to služi i za vožnju  :/ 
Ok, znam ja sva pravila o vezivanju i smjeru vožnje al to smo mi na Rodi, a u TL nemaju pojma o sjedalicama,  i svakako će roditeljima objašnjavat čemu to služi  :/ .....moš mislit.

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


kužim, kužim sad što si mislila.

a meni je samo palo na pamet kako bi bilo divno okrenuti AS, dok ga pakiram u nju na preuskom parkingu.

----------


## lucylu

ali zar 2000,00 kn nije malo preskupo za ovu stolicu. Ona jest prakticna ali mogu se naci odlicne AS za 1/4 cijene.

----------


## Goge

Koje :/ ? Mi planiramo kupiti Maxi cosi Tobi, a ona košta 1800 kn. Znači, to je tu negdje.

----------


## momtobe

> Koje :/ ? Mi planiramo kupiti Maxi cosi Tobi, a ona košta 1800 kn. Znači, to je tu negdje.



Maxi cosi Priori  :Wink:   Meni se puno više dopala nego Tobi.

----------


## Goge

> Goge prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koje :/ ? Mi planiramo kupiti Maxi cosi Tobi, a ona košta 1800 kn. Znači, to je tu negdje.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi cosi Priori   Meni se puno više dopala nego Tobi.


Što konkretno? Kriterij po kojoj smo mi birali sjedalicu je bio koliko visoko kotira na testovima sigurnosti.

----------


## Deaedi

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Goge prvotno napisa
> ...


Mi smo prije par mjeseci se odlucivali izmedju te dvije sjedalice (ima negdje topic t tome). Koliko se sjecam, ocjene za sigurnost su bile iste, a meni se kod Tobija nisu dopali oni remeni kod prepona, jer su to u stvari kao neke zicane spirale i cinilo mi se da mogu tiskati.

----------


## @n@

Malo dižem temu iz naftalina, vidim da se ovdje pisalo o okretanju AS u vožnji. 
Bili smo mm, beba i ja u TL jer joj kupujemo novu AS. 

PRODAVAČICA nam je u trgovini spomenula da je Axiss, citiram: "...super da dijete okrenete k sebi ako ga želite nahraniti, pogledati, zabavljati... dok se vozite." Nažalost, u tom se trenu nisam snašla, pa se nadam da ćemo je ponovo sresti i pričati s njom o AS...
Ne mogu vjerovati da žena to zaista govori.

Nego, za curke koje imaju Axiss, zanima me da li ima kakvih zamjerki? I koje su, u kojim momentima se događaju i slično.

Mi se trenutno dvoumimo između Axiss i Iseos TT, lova nam nije bitna.

Naime, u dilemi smo zbog par 'sitnica'... 
*Axiss*: 
- ima gumb za mijenjanje položaja, a ne 'kotačić';
- rotira se, što je definitivno prednost;
- ono što nam je 'čudno' su oni dodatni jastučići koje Axiss ima u predjelu lica, a ne daju se maknuti;

*Iseos TT*:
- za razliku od Axiss sjedalice, ima mogućnost 'proširenja' stranica;
- minus je onaj gore spomenuti kotač za mijenjanje položaja, djeluje mi prekomplicirano, pogotovo ako vozim;

----------


## LIMA

Ako misliš kupovati sjedalicu u HR prvo provjeri kojih ima, a onda se dvoumi jer kad smo se mi odlučili većine odabranih nije bilo za kupiti. Inače u Turbo limaču nisu imali uvoz Bebe confort sjedalica od travnja 2007. godine, a proizvedene su vjerojatno još 2006. godine (mi smo se bili zagrijali za iseos isofix). 
Uglavnom, prvo se raspitaj kod prodavača.
I mi smo se zainteresirali za Axiss ali je ubrzo otpala jer ako već daješ više novca za sjedalicu ja bih svakako radije izabrala onu s isofixom (naravno, ako ti automobil podržava).
MM je upravo otišao po našu sjedalicu Romer duoplus, bila je zadnja! Nadam se da će opravdati povjerenje (i cijenu od ravno 2500 kn)

----------


## @n@

Zašto misliš da se već nisam raspitala kojih ima?!  :shock: 
Neistina je da nisu imali uvoz od travnja 2007, jer su dobili nove sjedalice prije 3 tjedna i ponovo im stiže pošiljka od Bebe Conforta za 2+ tjedna.
Ne znam od koga ti ta informacija, nažalost, netko te vesla.

U cijelom Zagrebu imaju Axiss u bojama koje nam nisu odgovarale, pa smo sinoć otišli do Varaždina i kupili crveno crni Axiss model.

Imamo i Isofix u autu, ali sam ga željela izbjeći zato što se dijelom kopča u prtljažniku, koji pak nisam željela dirati iz nekih drugih razloga.

----------


## LIMA

Ja sam slala mail njihovoj službi za korisnike i dala mi žena broj telefona na koji sam pitala. Istina, to je bilo sredinom veljače, a nama je zbilja gorjelo jer je I. već prerastao onu malu sjedalicu i nismo mogli više čekati, a nisu nam znali reći kad će biti novi uvoz. Iseos isofix su imali samo te stare i to još izložbene primjerke što nama nije uopće dolazilo u obzir. 
Inače, prodavačice su totalno neinformirane što se tiče sjedalica, ne samo da ne znaju kakva je koja sjedalica nego ni koje sve marke sjedalica prodaju! A o rezultatima testiranja da ne govorimo!
Btw. kad smo gledali BC sjedalice nigdje nismo mogli naći rezultate testova za Axiss.

----------


## gitulja

mi imamo tu sjedalicu i prezadovoljni smo. Jako je praktična. I G se u njoj uopće ne znoji što sa ostalima nije bio slučaj.
Odabrala sam ju upravo zbog okretanja pri stavljanju djeteta u auto, i moram reći da nisam pogriješila.
Nikad mi nije palo na pamet da bi je vozila okrenutu, a uostalom to baš i nije tako jednostavno. Naime, iza sjedalice je polugica kojom određuješ želiš li da se sjedalica okreće ulijevo ili udesno. Kada je sjedalica postavljena dosta je nezgodno doći do nje. Meni je logično da se sjedalica okreće prema vratima, a onda ju i ne mogu okrenuti prema nekom tko sjedi otraga.  
A moram pohvaliti prodavačicu u TL koja nam je napomenula da se dijete ne smije voziti kada je AS okrenuta bočno.
Inače su vrlo nestručni po pitanju AS, moraš znati što hoćeš i zašto jer tamo pomoć nećeš dobiti.

----------


## abonjeko

> Zašto misliš da se već nisam raspitala kojih ima?!  :shock: 
> Neistina je da nisu imali uvoz od travnja 2007, jer su dobili nove sjedalice prije 3 tjedna i ponovo im stiže pošiljka od Bebe Conforta za 2+ tjedna.
> Ne znam od koga ti ta informacija, nažalost, netko te vesla.
> 
> U cijelom Zagrebu imaju Axiss u bojama koje nam nisu odgovarale, pa smo sinoć otišli do Varaždina i kupili crveno crni Axiss model.
> 
> Imamo i Isofix u autu, ali sam ga željela izbjeći zato što se dijelom kopča u prtljažniku, koji pak nisam željela dirati iz nekih drugih razloga.


I mi imamo crveno - crnu Axissicu (oxygen red boju) i zadovoljna sam ali ne toliko koliko sam mislila da ću biti jer sam valjda očekivala od nje više. Ne mogu to "više" točno specificirati, ali nekako dobila sam jednu standardnu i prosječnu AS koja se samo može okrenuti na jednu, željenu stranu...
Isto tako smeta me što nema onaj kotačić koji širi AS tako da ona raste s djetetom i namučim se oko vezanja Nile jer je ona treća točka između nogu fiksirana. Dakle, mogu se izvlačit remeni na remanima, ali ne i onaj između nogu radi lakšeg zakopčavanja (a to mi je, recimo, bila izuzetno ugodna stvar kod Bebe Confort Creatis jajeta o-13kg)....isti proizvođač, različita koncepcija vezanja :?

----------


## YO

zna li tko kako ova autisjedalica prolazi na testovima  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Imas testove na www.adac.de , ali mislim ova sjedalice nije testirana.

----------


## Nika

> Imamo i Isofix u autu, ali sam ga željela izbjeći zato što se dijelom kopča u prtljažniku, koji pak nisam željela dirati iz nekih drugih razloga.



Postoje i sjedalice koje imaju sustav isofix, no umjesto gornje spone koja se mora u gepeku ucvrstiti, sjedalica ima nogu.

Ovako izgleda - http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=25&Itemid=44

----------


## YO

hvala deaedi!!dvoumim se između ove sjedalice i romerice!cjene su im približne pa gledamo svaku sitnicu  :Smile:

----------


## ewa

Jel tko probao ovo čudo od sjedalice?

http://www.busi.si/shop/index.php?pa...=0&artikel=191

----------


## iridana2666

1.050€ za AS  :?  :?  :?  :shock:  :shock:   :Nope:   Ni u ludilu ne bih dala toliko!

----------


## ewa

Na sniženju 740 :D ,ne vidim problem u novcu ako je u pitanju sigurnost djeteta..ipak se radi o tomu  :Smile:  a uvijek se nađu oni koji bi odvojili...koliko vidim puno se priča i o kolicima od nekih 1000 eura a po meni je to veći luksuz nego AS  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

ima Maxi Cosi sjedalica do 2000 kn i sasvim su sigurne, ali 100 ljudi - 100 ćudi. Ja bi radije uzela ostatak i zaprašila sa klincima na vikend   :Razz:

----------


## ewa

I ja bi, ali sto ljudi sto ćudi  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Bez obzira na cijenu, sjedalica djeluje forno. Nisam još vidjela ovako što. 
U svakom slučaju, iz osobnog kuta gledanja, ne bih je kupila dok ne vidim odlične rezultate crash testiranja i čujem/ pročitam neke recenzije.

Mi smo prošlog mjeseca zapičili u Varaždin po Axiss (u Zg nisu imali Oxygen Red, pa se ja domislila zvati u 'manje' TL centre i eto...).

Zasad mogu reći da je as pun pogodak!!
Okreće se u jednom smjeru, koji se izabere prilikom postavljanja as (malo je teže promijeniti ga kad je as montirana, iako se da i tako). Vjerojatno je to jedna od mjera protiv okretanja as u vožnji; tko bi želio okrenuti dijete prema vratima dok se vozi?!

Inače mi je mana što as ima gumb na pritisak za mijenjanje položaja: lako je kad je as prazna, ali ako dijete unutra spava i vi ga pokušavate podići iz svoje pozicije vozača dok stojite na semaforu... sf...  :/

----------


## YO

@n@ jeli axiss vridna svoih 2000kn???????????  :Smile:

----------


## zhang

mi smo kupili tu sjedalicu, ali A. još ne sjedi u njoj jer je premali. a kupili smo ju jer smo imali popust koji bi nam inače propao.
za nju smo se odlučili jer mi se činilo praktično zbog toga što se može okrenuti da se djete smjesti u auto. 
a sve smo do sada imali od bebe comforta i zadovoljna sam svime pa je moja pretpostavka bila da ne bi sada napravili nešto što je lošije od onoga kako inače rade.

----------


## YO

i meni se čini odlična,jedino me muči što je nema na rezultatima testova

----------


## @n@

Čuj, svaka roba ima svoga kupca. 

Za mene je Axiss vrijedna svake lipe svoje cijene; gledala sam jako puno as prije kupovine, ne samo u TL, već i u ostalim trgovinama. Od materijala, preko dizajna, do udobnosti i čvrstine... srednja žalost više-manje. Jedina as koja je zadovoljila (između svih ostalih i moje) potrebe za kvalitetnim čvrstim materijalom i lijepom as je Axiss.

----------


## ewa

A test :?  :? ?

----------


## @n@

Nisam sigurna da li je testirana, ako nije vjerojatno će uskoro biti. I ne vjerujem da će dobiti loše rezultate jer su sve njihove as dosad imale odlične rezultate na testovima.

----------


## YO

i ja mislim da će na testovima dobro proći kao i sve prijašnje asBC!

----------


## LIMA

> i ja mislim da će na testovima dobro proći kao i sve prijašnje asBC!


Ne bih baš bila toliko sigurna jer su testirane sjedalice uglavnom s isofixom, a ova je BEZ isofixa i mislim da se nikako ne može po sigurnosti uspoređivati s onom koja ima isofix. Ovdje cijenu diže taj sustav okretanja, mada ne kužim zašto onda nisu stavili i isofix??

----------


## YO

mi smo jučer išli kupiti as i kad su nam rekli da nema isofixa ostali smo šokirani :shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:  nakraju smo se odlučili za romericu  :Smile:

----------


## zhang

naš auto nema isofix, pa nam to nije igralo ulogu.

----------


## LIMA

Naravno, u tom slučaju je to dobar izbor jer ova ima najviše mogućnosti od svih ostalih bez isofixa.
Za automobil koji *ima* isofix mislim da je bolje za te novce kupiti sjedalicu s isofixom.

----------


## zhang

apsolutno se slažem. moj favorit je bila romerica sa isofiksom.
a ovo je second best.   :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

YO, koju Romericu ste izabrali?

----------


## LIMA

*zhang* i ja bih na vašem mjestu isto tako, jer iako i Romericu možeš vezati i  pojasevima Axiss ima tu dodatnu mogućnost okretanja.

----------


## YO

odlučili  smo se za romer kimg plus ona nam se najviše dopala!!!!

----------


## YO

Zhang i mi bi 100% kupili tu sjedalicu da nemamo isofix u autu,ali pošto imamo isofix mislim da bi bilo glupo da ga neiskoristimo  :Love: !

----------


## daddycool

> Zhang i mi bi 100% kupili tu sjedalicu da nemamo isofix u autu,ali pošto imamo isofix mislim da bi bilo glupo da ga neiskoristimo !


YO, malo sam zbunjen
kupili ste roemer KING PLUS zato što imate ISOFIX?
ta sjedalica se učvršćuje pojasom i nema ISOFIX
ili ste ipak kupili DUO PLUS?

----------


## YO

*daddicool* u pravu si!zvali smo TL i tete u TL  su nam krivo objasnile!otkazali smo naruđbu(jer je nasreću u dućanu nije bilo) i *napokin*kupiliMC!!!!!  :Smile:   :D

----------


## zhang

> Zhang i mi bi 100% kupili tu sjedalicu da nemamo isofix u autu,ali pošto imamo isofix mislim da bi bilo glupo da ga neiskoristimo !


naravno.   :Smile:  
i mi bi tako da imamo isofix.

----------


## Roza

mi se odnedavno imamo axiss - i prezadovoljna sam!
okretanje sjedalice - zakon!!! 
udobnost: 5+

----------


## lu_sun

javljam se trenutno iz BiH i moja beba bi trebala na duži put sa sedam odnosno osam mjeseci. uzeli smo CAM 3 u 1, imamo AS bye-bye koja se veze pojasevima i nju koristimo u gradskim relacijama kada Leona vozimo na vakcinu. on trenutno ima 7 1/2 kg i 16 tjedana. kada bude vrijeme za put, imati ce, ako Bog da, vise od devet kg. vidim da su u ponudi mjesovite AS, no ne znam za koju se odluciti. interesiraju me vase preporuke. obzirom da u sedmom mjesecu idem za Njemacku, planiram je i kupiti. hvala vam   :Heart:  unaprijed a ja nastavljam citati vase postove vezane za AS kao i linkove koje ste dale.

----------

